# Need help with 1987 (4x4) brake rotor replacement



## larryn3 (Feb 19, 2011)

I own a 1987 Nissan D21 4x4 pickup. I have a badly scored rotor that I need to resurface or replace. Does anyone have a good tutorial for getting the rotor off. I have manual hubs. Looks like I will have to take apart the hub and I'm not sure about tackling that. Thanks. larry


----------



## larryn3 (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought I would narrow my question to just wanting to hear from others who have removed the 4x4 hub to see if there are any hints or things to look out for. I don't want to end up with a bunch of parts falling out. Also, does anyone know why you have to apply the brake to remove the hub as the shop manual states? thanks for any help. larry


----------



## larryn3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, it lools like I get to answer my own post. Have to apply brake in order to loosen the 6 hex screws on 4x4 hub. Also, it helps for the rotor not to turn while taking out the rest of the guts until its time to pull the caliper off. Relatively speaking, rather easy job to get rotors off. Only real problem was having to use quite a long breaker bar and muscle to get the 19mm caliper bolts to break loose after 24 years.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Larry. Sorry, I can't advise on your problem. I've only had the hubs apart on a 2WD Hardbody.

Did you try the 4X4 section of this site? Or maybe these guys...

Nissan4wheelers.com Forum - Powered by Social Strata

Anyways, maybe you're to the point you don't need any help.

Cheers!


----------



## larryn3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for that site info. looks like a good resourse. Fortunately, all parts went back easily for me and I'm now just dealing with the calipers and pads which is very familiar territory. 

I would caution anyone who is thinking about pulling the hubs to get the rotors off to make sure he/she has a good c-clip tool for removing the clip that holds the drive clutch on the shaft and also one needs to be real careful when removing the two small phillips screws that secure the lock washer to the wheel bearing nut. If you bugger up the phillips slot on one of those screws and can't remove it, you will have to drill it out which will be a mess as you will have to clean out all the old grease and replace. I got lucky; one screw came out easily, and the second came out after I tried about 7 different screwdrivers till I found one that grabed it correctly. those screws are real small and soft.


----------

